# MSM= weird menstrual cycle?



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 6, 2006)

Ive been on the first potent MSM that ieve ever used even tho ive used MSM for a year, now im on OptiMSM from natures way and suddenly Ive had a weird menstrual cycle or at least a weird PMS,, i feel like my PMS symptoms started wayyy early,, majorly swollen and painful boobs and this came about like a week too soon even though i havent started my cycle yet, i think im on like a 2 and a half week pms now and that just doesnt happen to me... anyone else having freaky symptoms like this?? or is it possible that msm just made my boobs swell and become sensitive not connected to pms,, anyone had this symptom? anyway if this stuff is messing with my cycle i may heavyheartedly have to give it up.....


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 6, 2006)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> Ive been on the first potent MSM that ieve ever used even tho ive used MSM for a year, now im on OptiMSM from natures way and suddenly Ive had a weird menstrual cycle or at least a weird PMS,, i feel like my PMS symptoms started wayyy early,, majorly swollen and painful boobs and this came about like a week too soon even though i havent started my cycle yet, i think im on like a 2 and a half week pms now and that just doesnt happen to me... anyone else having freaky symptoms like this?? or is it possible that msm just made my boobs swell and become sensitive not connected to pms,, anyone had this symptom? anyway if this stuff is messing with my cycle i may heavyheartedly have to give it up.....


 
girl- I thought it was just me because I'm getting older.  Bust how my tits are so perky and full and they sit high all by them selves with NO bra!!!!  and they hurt like all the time.  Especially the nipple part because THAT's hard ALL the time.   My period did come a few days earlier than anticipated so hmmm.  I can't even get my praise dance on and I tried to play double dutch with my stepdaughter and I thought they were like 50 lbs each.  wazzup?

Girl  it must be the MSM or the APPLE CIDER VINEGAR I take because Patricia Bragg speaks of never having to wear a bra and she's an older lady.  I take 1500 mg to 2000 mg  a day.  How much do you take?


----------



## newslady (Sep 6, 2006)

my second month of taking msm along with my yasmin birth control, i noticed my period started a few days early and only lasted 3 days - as opposed to 5!
so this month, i'm up to about 3,000 mg and not taking the pill to see what happens. even if my period is only 4 days, i'll be happy.
for me, msm shortened the duration of my period and made it start early.


----------



## darkangel25 (Sep 6, 2006)

See, this is the reason why I stopped taking MSM.  I love it, but I was having PMS symptoms really early and I just did not want to deal with all of that.  I was taking 3000 mg a day.


----------



## LadyJay114 (Sep 7, 2006)

I stopped taking biotin for the same reason


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 7, 2006)

LadyJay114 said:
			
		

> I stopped taking biotin for the same reason


 
 girl - I'm taking Biotin too.  I'm probably on system overload.  is there a such thing as too healthy?  But i thought the body takes what it needs and disgards the rest as far as Vitamins are concerned?


----------



## alexstin (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been having some breast discomfort lately(definitely not PMS) and I've been wondering if it's the MSM though I have been taking it for quite a while.


----------



## isobell (Sep 7, 2006)

I had to stop taking MSM for this reason, I was having sporadic pms symptoms during the month and also spotting (sorry if tmi) for about 3 months, my physician advised me to stop taking msm because it's interaction with my BC was unknown.  The symptoms stopped within a week after I stopped taking it.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Sep 7, 2006)

whoa....my boobies are achin' something awful, my nipps are so painful and they stay erect, plus I'm already a size F and these sucka's are just full and sittin' up at attention,for one minute....I really thought I was prego....but I came to my senses....thank y'all for this thread....I thought it was only me......MSM has actually made my cramps subside tremendously.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok im glad i asked this,, i see some others are having these symptoms also, im gonna watch and see if i go down to normal size once my period is over,,  I also noticed some spotting just a couple of days b4 i shouldve,, I have to say I find this a tad worrying becuz how do we all know that this stuff isnt messing with out hormones in  a way thats unhealthy , like exposing us to too much of something that could result in cancer,, sorry to be a drag on this but its important to keep your eyes open and listen to your body,, I think its wise to speak get a professional opinion on this and I hope to do that soon,, any input anyone??


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep, the MSM affected my cycle...it's alot shorter and lighter than it was before, and the cramps have practically disappeared (THANK YOU LORD!). 

But as for the painful breasts, I blame that on the Evening Primrose I'm taking...did you all know that stuff makes your breasts bigger?  And I'm living proof!  

None of my bras fit well at all...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL womanly charm.. i did find evening primrose to blow up my boobies but only with pms and the pms that it gave me was like nothing ive ever experienced b4 lol, and the period that came after was the heaviest, most painful period ever so i had to stop it, kinda frightening


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine started coming earlier. So, I moved from 4,000-7,000mg back to 1,000mg. But, my boobies are still bigger than usual.   I don't take MSM for my hair anymore. I take it because it stops my knee from aching. I can't be w/o it.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 8, 2006)

bumping good thread


----------



## InJesusName (Sep 8, 2006)

Breast growth with MSM?  I'LL TAKE A TRIPLE DOSE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

I have been taking 3000 mg for about a month, and I did notice soreness and cramping, but did not equate it to the MSM.  I have a degenerative joint disorder, so the MSM has worked wonders for my knees and elbows (I stopped taking pain killers altogether).

I just bought a flax oil/evening primrose oil mixture.  If that works on the "girls" as well, I'll double up on that as well.  I neeed all the help I can get in that area!


----------



## Gryphyn (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm on Alesse (birth control) and I get very regular periods. When I started taking MSM I would get my periods like 2 or 3 days early and they would be very light.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been on MSM for the past 4mths and for the past 3mths my periods have been more frequently, less less painful and extremely light.  I just hate that it's more frequent spotting.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. It might be the reason my period came a week early for the first time in my life.  I'm not sure if it's the MSM, Biotin, or Evening Primose oil.  Maybe all 3.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 16, 2006)

just to update on this, im gonna continue this dose of MSM (2000 mg a day) for one more cycle and see what happens,, I DEFINITELY had something weird going there, heavier and lonnnnnger than usual, and my emotions were out of control just like with the evening primrose oil , im all better now but theres no way i could deal with that monthly, hopefully ill get used to the msm and maybe it wont mess with my hormones like that becuz its really helping me in other ways...


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 17, 2006)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> Ok im glad i asked this,, i see some others are having these symptoms also, im gonna watch and see if i go down to normal size once my period is over,,  I also noticed some spotting just a couple of days b4 i shouldve,, I have to say I find this a tad worrying becuz how do we all know that this stuff isnt messing with out hormones in  a way thats unhealthy , like exposing us to too much of something that could result in cancer,, sorry to be a drag on this but its important to keep your eyes open and listen to your body,, I think its wise to speak get a professional opinion on this and I hope to do that soon,, any input anyone??


I've been noticing spotting way before I'm supposed to but I don't take msm, I only take biotin.  I wonder if biotin does the same thing.  I never even thought that that could've been the problem.  I don't want to give up my biotin.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 17, 2006)

kitkat3ny said:
			
		

> I've been on MSM for the past 4mths and for the past 3mths my periods have been more frequently, less less painful and extremely light.  I just hate that it's more frequent spotting.


Same here with the frequent spotting.  It's really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 17, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> girl - I'm taking Biotin too. I'm probably on system overload. is there a such thing as too healthy? But i thought the body takes what it needs and disgards the rest as far as Vitamins are concerned?


Ask yourself these questions... does your body need MSM and Biotin? Do you have a deficiency of MSM or Biotin? If not, and you are having bad symptoms from taking these, you should stop taking them. Also ask yourself, why are you really taking MSM and Biotin and is it really worth it? HTH!

ETA: Is it normal to be experiencing irregular periods like this with MSM? Can it do any harm to your body?  I have been thinking about taking MSM because of the benefits but I dunno now.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 17, 2006)

thats so weird that biotin is causing similar symptoms,, i really need to ask a doc about that, tho i doubt i get anywhere, btw Pokhantas your hair is soooo long in your siggy pic,,looks beautiful


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Sep 17, 2006)

I went to see my OB for my BC shot and i took a bottle with me to ask her about it. I mentioned to her what i read on here about it causing extra spotting and heavier periods. She said it shouldn't mess with my birth control and that she never heard of MSM having any affects on your cycle. I have to talk to my sons doctor about me taking it since i breastfeed but i do want to try it for my sore joints, not really for my hair.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 18, 2006)

same here with the cycle.  I think my period came earlier and it's DEFINITELY lighter.  There's hardly anything coming out!  And I only started back with MSM last week! 

I think that the lighter flows are the reason for the increase in frequency of periods, so that the body can still get the same amount out. I guess?


----------



## gglory (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been taking MSM off and on for a while now and just recently started back taking biotin.  I too have notice more fuller, tender breast( especially the nipple part). Now I just attributed it to my cycle about to come on.  It's been a week now and I'm just now seeing some spotting.  I usually take large doses of MSM and have not notice this happening before.  And in the past when I was taking biotin along with my other vitamins I didn't notice this.  I'm leaning towards the biotin causing these symptoms in my case but I'm not certain.


----------



## chiprecious (Sep 18, 2006)

EXCELLENT THREAD!!!  My first month of taking MSM, I started to think I was pregnant!  I'm on BC so I'm like clockwork, but not with the MSM!  I was late, but it was lighter and shorter which was cool.  
I also started taking the Nioxin vitamins and now I have spotting!!!  Spotting 2 weeks before is so not cool and I do believe it's the different herbs that cause our cycles so be thrown off.  I looked up some of the herbs and they have a direct effect on our hormones.  That I don't need.  I only tried them because they were cheaper than the Andrew Lessman's but I don't need nothing else other than the BC affecting my hormones.

However I'm glad to know it'd the vitamins and not just me since you ladies are experiencing the same thing.  I was begining to think something was wrong with me and go to the GYNO.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 18, 2006)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> thats so weird that biotin is causing similar symptoms,, i really need to ask a doc about that, tho i doubt i get anywhere, btw Pokhantas your hair is soooo long in your siggy pic,,looks beautiful


Thank you.  Yeah, the doctors don't seem to know too much about vitamins so I don't know if you'll get anywhere either.


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes.  I spot now.  Which, I am 36 and NEVER spotted in all my life of menstruating.  Also, my breasts become swollen a week and a half before period time.  But, they look good, so I don't mind it. )


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, I started taking MSM on a regular basis (everyday in my water).  Plus I take a different biotin (my dermatologist prescribed it for me). Guess what, my period didn't come... it's like a week late.  I went to the doctor two days ago to have a pregnacy test, it was negative.  So where is my period?


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Nov 5, 2006)

MSM has been wonderful for me cycle. I don't have any cramping during that time, and PMS is a thing of the past. On top of that, my periods are short and sweet and not super heavy. I feel balanced.


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you very starting this thread! I started taking 1500 mg of MSM per day last week and oddly enough my cycle started a week early!  It's a bit heavier but there is absolutely no cramping, which is not usual for me.  Humm I must admit a I a bit concerned because I'm always like clock work without much deviation.  

I'm going to do some more research because I'm not sure if I want to continue to take something that throws off my natural cycle.....

Anyone else have any updates on the side effects,  both positive and negative, they've experienced from taking MSM?  If so, what dosage are you taking?


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Nov 14, 2006)

Im intersested in this as well. I purchased msm from trader joes yesterday but im holding off taking it until I do more research. Lord knows I don't any new problems with my monthly cycle erplexed


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## locoabouthair (Nov 14, 2006)

DIONNE31 said:
			
		

> Im intersested in this as well. I purchased msm from trader joes yesterday but im holding off taking it until I do more research. Lord knows I don't any new problems with my monthly cycle erplexed


 
I also I have the ones from trader joes- I've been taking them for almost a month- no issues to date.However I've noticed NO achey joints. Someone pointed out I haven't been complaining about achiness with all this damn rain we've had.


----------



## brandy (Nov 14, 2006)

I had problems when I was taking MSM!! First of all it messed up my monthly periods by making it a week late and when it did come it was light and lasted 3 days instead of 5 days. 
There is no history of breast lumps on my mum's side of the family. Non of my sisters or cousins ever had a breast lump but I developed a breast lump the same year I started taking MSM!! I had to stop taking it and then threw the remaining bottles in a bin! I think I was taking between 2500 to 4000mg. Anyway the lump was benign, thank God!!


----------



## Sincerely_Ciara (Nov 14, 2006)

Dang, I'm sorry that some of you are having bad experiences with it. Maybe I'll hold off of ever using it.


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my Godness Brandy I'm so sorry to hear about your experience with MSM.  Thanks for posting it however because I'm thinking I need to take MSM out of my supplement regimen.  Did you consult your physician to inquire if there was a correlation?  Also you were taking a very high dosage....

I dunno I would rather be safe than sorry so I'll hold off on taking this supplement.  My cycle is rarely off and MSM is the only new thing in my routine at the moment.....so I'm sure it's the culprit.

If there are other ladies who have had issues with MSM, both positive and negative please share.....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 14, 2006)

about a month ago i stopped taking MSM due to weight loss and upset of my menstrual cycle,, i had spotting all month and dreadfully heavy periods since i had started OPtiMSM, im sorry to hear about your experience, brandy,, this should be an eye opener to everyone whos using it..........


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 14, 2006)

I too will hold off on the MSM also because I definitely do not want to throw my monthly cycle off


----------



## VirtuousGal (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd have to say it does , my period use to come like every 28 to 29 weeks but now its 3 weeks, which scares me...


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 15, 2006)

I have been experincing a change in my cycle too!!!!  
I thought I was going through the _change_ already.  My cycle comes when it wants to and stays as long as a month!! And heavy the whole time (tmi)I have been just miserable for the past 3 months!  I have been taking it for over almost a year now, just a 1/2 teasoon a day in orange juice.


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Kristal, did you mean every 28 to 29 days?  Or did you mean weeks?  After reviewing this thread I've decided to put the MSM on hold.  I'm not convinced enough is known about it, and for it to have such a major impact doesn't settle to well with me.....IMHO


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 15, 2006)

Dymondz7 said:
			
		

> Hi Kristal, did you mean every *28 to 29 days?*  Or did you mean weeks?  After reviewing this thread I've decided to put the MSM on hold.  I'm not convinced enough is known about it, and for it to have such a major impact doesn't settle to well with me.....IMHO




I was going to ask the same questions, but thought I was just reading it wrong..


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 15, 2006)

Needless to say, starting today I have taken MSM and Biotin out of my vitamin regime.  I think I will stick to the basics, a multi vit, vit c, iron and maybe a b vit or 2. 

I was really not seeing that much results anyhoo.  My nails seem stronger, but they still break all the time.  As for my hair, I think bagging and wearing a  bun everyday helped more than anything.erplexed

I am not sure MSM or Biotin are the culprits, but my cycle and moods have been out of whack for about 4 months and that is about how long I have been taking both.    Since I've reached my mid 40's  I thought all was a normal part of the _change_, it still could be.  But I don't want to speed it up any.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am upset just brought msm today, and I am afraid to take them. 
I don't know if  it will make my period irregular ?
Did any one seen any improvement as far as there hair?


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Humm, there are a lot of people who have not had any problems so you might not....you might consider taking it for a week or so and see what happens, and maybe in a small dose and slowly increase....i noticed problems within a week......


----------



## XXXtacy (Nov 17, 2006)

sunshinecoffee22 said:
			
		

> I am upset just brought msm today, and I am afraid to take them.
> I don't know if  it will make my period irregular ?
> Did any one seen any improvement as far as there hair?



I have had major success with MSM. Hair, nails and skin. I can not tell you how much hair growth since I am int the hide your hair until the end of the year challenge. My hair on my eyebrows are thicker and eyelashes too. My hair texture is a lot softer or pliable than before. My joints don't hurt and skin looks fab. I followed the instructions and took lots of water. You should know if your body will like it or not within a week or two.

Here's to your health.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks 
I will try it and keep everyone posted.


----------



## kbragg (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I've been taking MSM for a month now and had the opposite happen I guess. My last period was October 6th, sore breasts, I'm hot all the time, I had a little spotting mid month and my hubby says I'm acting like I did when I was pregnant with Kayla. Also having really bad headaches...

Disclaimer: I don't use birth control so this may be symptoms of something else... I usually have 1 migraine a month the day before my period. I have had no problems with MSM up to this point and the headaches are coming more fequent. I'm also very sleepy all the time. My period's been irregular even before MSM coming every 30-33 days no later. Well now I'm at 41 days Afraid to take a preg test because my period always seems to start the day after I take one! 



.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes Ive had the weird menstrual cycle issue too with MSM.  I had my period at the end of October and It came again 2 weeks later.  I also had minimum menstrual cramps but a heavy flow for about 4days


----------



## AVNchick (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I'm glad I'm not tripping like I thought I was. I knew that MSM would possibly cause bad headaches. I only had them for 1 week after I started taking it. But the irregularity of my cycle had me really concerned. I cramped (not bad though) and spotted for a week before my period was supposed to start. Then, it came a couple days late, was very light, and only lasted 3 days (which is good). I hope it doesn't come again before the normal 28/29 days (which would NOT be good).


----------



## CounselorBeep (Nov 18, 2006)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> Thank you. Yeah, the doctors don't seem to know too much about vitamins so I don't know if you'll get anywhere either.


This website is the BEST for info regarding health, vitamins, and supplements:

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/centers/vitaminsherbs/index.jsp?intsource=header

Take a look around the whole site; it's great!  (They sell products too.)  Hope it helps!

~Namaste~
Sharon/Beep


----------



## kbragg (Nov 19, 2006)

Update: Speak of the Devil and her shall apear and so shall aunt flow! TMI my bad! Wanted to add though that my cycle hasn't been regular since the birth of my youngest. I got some Vitex & Dong Quai at Whole Foods and that's supposed to fix cycle problems FYI. I believe the cycle disturbances may be Biotin induced but I don't know. I read up on MSM and period fluctations are not on the list of side effects though it's not reccommended for pregnant or nursing women. I think Biotin may be the culprit though because it comes from meat and/or soy (which is an estrogen).


.


----------



## tallygirl (Nov 19, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> I have had major success with MSM. Hair, nails and skin. I can not tell you how much hair growth since I am int the hide your hair until the end of the year challenge. My hair on my eyebrows are thicker and eyelashes too. My hair texture is a lot softer or pliable than before. My joints don't hurt and skin looks fab. I followed the instructions and took lots of water. You should know if your body will like it or not within a week or two.
> 
> Here's to your health.


 
I'm having the same effects.....my experience with MSM have been all positive......no joint pains, much improved hair, skin, and nails.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 19, 2006)

No bad side effects here, I've been taking it for 3 months now


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Nov 21, 2006)

I just purchased MSM powder today from the Vitamin Shoppe, after reading this thread I will not take it.


----------



## Imani (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think MSM did anything to my menstrual cycle or to my breast size (the only thing i've experienced that makes my breasts larger are birth control). I was taking it at the same time as biotin back in the spring/summer. It made my new growth much softer and looser which i liked. But it was messing up my skin, it looked REALLY horrible no matter how much water i drank. And I'm sure it was the MSM bc when i would stop taking it my skin would clear up some.  I already have oily skin, and the MSM was making it oilier and i was breaking out on my face, back, and upper arms and sometimes even itching. 

I was taking 1000-1500 in the capsule.


----------



## seymone (Nov 24, 2006)

This is interesting because I have been taking MSM and biotin for a little less than a week and I started spotting today.. It could very well be my period.. What I am going to do is use up what I have and then if the issue still persist then I will take it out of my regime...


----------



## lovely008 (Nov 29, 2006)

i found some vague info about msm from the mayo clinic site

"Very few studies have examined long-term effects of the dietary supplement called methylsulfonylmethane (MSM). One study suggested that it's safe to take MSM for up to 30 days. But further research is needed to assess its safety for long-term use. Although there is great interest in using MSM to treat a variety of conditions, little evidence supports either its benefits or safety."

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/msm/AN00560

So it's basically it's to be used at your own risk erplexed  I was really looking foward to the skin effects of this but i guess i'll look elsewhere....

is everyone still having problems with it?


----------



## Dymondz7 (Nov 29, 2006)

lovely008 said:
			
		

> i found some vague info about msm from the mayo clinic site
> 
> "Very few studies have examined long-term effects of the dietary supplement called methylsulfonylmethane (MSM). One study suggested that it's safe to take MSM for up to 30 days. But further research is needed to assess its safety for long-term use. Although there is great interest in using MSM to treat a variety of conditions, little evidence supports either its benefits or safety."
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing this info lovely008


----------



## Precious_P (Feb 26, 2009)

I take MSM and I have positive results.  I have severe arthritis in my spine and my knee and I hardly ever have to take pain medication for it any more.  My hair and nails grow like crazy.  I am NOT taking a high dosage.  As a health care professional I would advise those of you you that are taking more than 1500 mg and having unwanted sympotoms to simply reduce your dose.  There may not be a need to stop taking it all together.  Also, Evening Primrose's stated prupose is to balance mood for those that suffer mood swings with PMS so it will have an effect on your hormone balance.  That's what it is used for.  It is important that when you start any vitamin regimen that you start slowly and gradually increase.  Vitamins, herbs and mineral can have positive and negative effects on your body and you need to be careful and not shock your body with something new. 

For thos of you that have purchased MSM and have not taken them.  do not waste your money by throwing them away.  Start out with a small dose 500-1000mg and gradually increase until you have desired results. If you find that you do not like it then stop taking it or reduce your dosage.  

Remember that supplements can have interactions with other supplements or medications.  Be smart and do your research when ever you decide to put something new in your body.


----------



## Maxitonia (Feb 26, 2009)

I loved taking MSM for many reasons, it makes my hair grow really fast, also it decreased major chest pain I had all the time that was making me worry all the time what is wrong with me, unfortunately doctors don't know anything about vitamins/ supplements I tried twice to ask my doctor and she seemed to know nothing about them except for advising me to take a multi.  MSM does effect my skin in keeping my acne down a litle bit. The thing that concerned me is that it made my period come 10 days early and sometimes it was 2 weeks late.  Recently I have swollen glands right underneath my ears coming down to my throat, I'm not sure what's happening now and I'm going to see my doctor this week for that.  I was taking 1000 mcg in addition to 500 mcg in my hair vitamin.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Ladies, I officially dumped the MSM pills this past Saturday. I felt like a balloon--my breasts were enormous and painful. I felt like the GoodYear Hot Air Balloon and it was terrible. My stomach was gassy and I had cramps bad for this period--which stopped about a year ago. 

I lost 3 lbs after dumping these pills in 2 days and lost 1 more yesterday. Talk about bloating is going down. I bet by the end of this week I will return lighter. Sigh!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Feb 26, 2009)

Leilah said:


> Ok im glad i asked this,, i see some others are having these symptoms also, im gonna watch and see if i go down to normal size once my period is over,,  I also noticed some spotting just a couple of days b4 i shouldve,, I have to say I find this a tad worrying becuz how do we all know that this stuff isnt messing with out hormones in  a way thats unhealthy , like exposing us to too much of something that could result in cancer,, sorry to be a drag on this but its important to keep your eyes open and listen to your body,, I think its wise to speak get a professional opinion on this and I hope to do that soon,, any input anyone??




That is why I stopped!!! I went from 5 days to 1 or 2 days. My periods practically disappeared.  That scared me cause I don't have kids yet and I want to have kids. So i kicked MSM to the curve..that was 2006. Today, my cycle is not fully back in order either...I still have odd periods.


----------



## lilmsjanet (Feb 26, 2009)

yes i realized this too i when i was taking powdered msm heavily like a drug addict i realized my cycle was off a little it would only last for 2 days and then be over usually it would last a whole week. it scared me but i did loose alot of weight thow


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 26, 2009)

All the symptoms you all have described are acurate and will subside after a month or two. These are the natural detox side affects of MSM, I take 12g per day and went through the same. It will pass. You have the option to scale back your dose until you are comfortable, or you can continue through the symptoms, which would really be the best option. However, it is your body and if you have fear then you have to follow your own feelings. I have had otherwise excellent results. My children ages 5, 7, and 8 each take 1000mg per day with no problems. The pros certainly outweigh the cons if you can bear it. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## kroeskop (Jan 21, 2010)

I had to come home early today from work because of sever pmdd cramps---I wonder of the MSM/primrose oild I've been taking is making it worse...Please help!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 21, 2010)

kroeskop said:


> I had to come home early today from work because of sever pmdd cramps---I wonder of the MSM/primrose oild I've been taking is making it worse...Please help!!!


 
The primrose is prolly the culprit.  It can induce strong uterine contractions I think.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 21, 2010)

kroeskop said:


> I had to come home early today from work because of sever pmdd cramps---I wonder of the MSM/primrose oild I've been taking is making it worse...Please help!!!


 
When I was pregnant Evening Primrose oil was one of the things they suggested taking over time to stregnthen contractions to aid in delivery so I would imagine that could have something to do with it.


----------



## kroeskop (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks ladies. I really appreciate the feedback. I'm going to see my GYN to discuss, cause todays pains had yourgirl CRYING like a baby.First thing Imma toss is the GNC Energy pills (oops it has caffeine) and is probably theculprit,if that doesn't work the evening primrose will go next month and the msm. Will keep you updated


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 22, 2010)

kroeskop said:


> thanks ladies. I really appreciate the feedback. I'm going to see my GYN to discuss, cause todays pains had yourgirl CRYING like a baby.First thing Imma toss is the GNC Energy pills (oops it has caffeine) and is probably theculprit,if that doesn't work the evening primrose will go next month and the msm. Will keep you updated


 

awww poor dear.  I hope you get some relief.  Get checked for fibroids if you haven't already been checked.  painful cramps that have you crying like that can be symptomatic of other underlying issues.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 22, 2010)

no issues but i also take a multi,calcium, evening primrose, green powder and emergen-c ( has all the b vitamins too). my cpms symtoms have gotten better from the ev. primrose. i take 2,000 a day right now and drink a ton of water, herbal tea, white/green tea.


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been taking GNC Ultra-Nourish Hair twice a day for about a month which contain both biotin and MSM. My period is late and about a week ago I was really bloated with tender breasts. I was scared...so scared that I took multiple HPT (all came back negative) because my period is usually regular. Could my vitamins have something to do with the irregularity?


----------



## kupenda (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread. I have been taking between 1000 and 3000 mg daily and I have all of the symptoms discussed. My nails are whiter and stronger, weight gain, lovely breasts (heheheee), and emotional unsteadiness. My bf couldn't understand my mood swings. We were about to break up. My period symptoms are starting a week earlier but I don't have any issues with knee pain now. I need this stuff for the knee pain control but I will decrease my dosage. Can't say Ive noticed any benefits for my hair


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 30, 2011)

Mmmm when I was taking MSM it made my period lighter and lessened the cramps and PMS symptoms. My cycle is already irregular so I have no idea if that effected it in anyway. The other lovely symptom I have gotten are bigger breasts. It does help to lessen joint pain which is the reason why I started taking it to begin with. I have gotten nothing but positive results from taking about 2,000 to 3,000 mg daily.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 30, 2011)

Hum, my cycle got a day longer since I have been taking MSM, EPO, and Fenugreek. Maybe I need to start taking acv, because my small D's are hanging so low I may never be able to claim BSL if I don't do something.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 30, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> Hum, my cycle got a day longer since I have been taking MSM, EPO, and Fenugreek. Maybe I need to start taking acv, *because my small D's are hanging so low I may never be able to claim BSL if I don't do something.*


You call D's small?  What's EPO?


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 30, 2011)

Ravengirl  I am a 32D, so if I put on some weight, I would be able to wear a 34C. EPO is evening primrose oil.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 30, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> @Ravengirl  I am a 32D, so if I put on some weight, I would be able to wear a 34C. EPO is evening primrose oil.


Ooooh, ok.  We're about the same size then; I was like since when is _that_ considered small?! So what does evening primrose oil do?
ETA: Doing some research... looks like it can be used to help with eczema. Might have to try it.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 30, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Ooooh, ok.  We're about the same size then; I was like since when is _that_ considered small?! So what does evening primrose oil do?



EPO is a catch all, it contains a high amount of GLA fatty acids. Those acids appear to workhorses for the body. Below are the main things, I highlight my reason for taking it.
Relieve the discomforts of *PMS, menopause, menstruation, endometriosis and fibrocystic breasts*
*Ease the joint pain* and swelling of rheumatoid arthritis
*Prevent diabetes*-associated nerve damage
Reduce the symptoms of eczema
*Help treat acne* and rosacea
Combat damage from multiple sclerosis
Treat Alzheimer's-related memory deficiencies
Counter impotence and *female infertility*
*Nourish nails, scalp, and hair*
*Prevent alcohol withdrawal symptoms* (drop a little in your egg nog and whiskey)


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread is so on time...I have been taking it for ~2 months and my cycle has gone nuts! I have it every 3 weeks now  I am trying to hang in, but I give it a month or two more before I quit  I will be sad bc my hair and skin have thrived (and my knees are doing so much better)! But I will let it go if this crazy cycle stuff doesn't normalize soon though


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> This thread is so on time...I have been taking it for ~2 months and my cycle has gone nuts! I have it every 3 weeks now  I am trying to hang in, but I give it a month or two more before I quit  I will be sad bc my hair and skin have thrived (and my knees are doing so much better)! But I will let it go if this crazy cycle stuff doesn't normalize soon though



What is your dosage?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 30, 2011)

KandyCurls- 2,000mg...I started at 1,000mg for a couple weeks and then increased the dose.  Do you think I should go back to 1,000mg?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> This thread is so on time...I have been taking it for ~2 months and my cycle has gone nuts! I have it every 3 weeks now  I am trying to hang in, but I give it a month or two more before I quit  I will be sad bc my hair and skin have thrived (and my knees are doing so much better)! But I will let it go if this crazy cycle stuff doesn't normalize soon though


 
@LilMissSunshine5, This was happening to me when I first started taking 1000mg of msm daily as well. At first I did not know it was the msm causing this issue but when I increased it to 2000mg daily, it subsided and became normal. 

Now I am taking 4000mg and 5000mg daily alternately. I have to admit, I didn't even have any pms symtems my last period.I love MSM because it really helps me with some wrist joint pain issues I have been having.

By the way, I take Evening Primrose Oil as well.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Dec 1, 2011)

XXXtacy said:


> I have had major success with MSM. Hair, nails and skin. I can not tell you how much hair growth since I am int the hide your hair until the end of the year challenge. My hair on my eyebrows are thicker and eyelashes too. My hair texture is a lot softer or pliable than before. My joints don't hurt and skin looks fab. I followed the instructions and took lots of water. You should know if your body will like it or not within a week or two.
> 
> Here's to your health.



I echo all of these positive effects of MSM. Within a week my skin glowed and since then my hair and nail's appearance has also improved. I also suffer from depression and my mood has significantly improved. Check WebMD for more alleged benefits of MSM as well as side effects. I am guessing that the experiences in this thread are not that of the typical user taking around 1500mg a day. I have been taking 2000mg for two months and have nothing but good things to report. My period has come at a regular time and my PMS symptoms which used to be insane have greatly improved.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 1, 2011)

Aggie- I will stay with 2,000mg for another cycle to see if it evens out...thanks for the feedback! I really don't want to give up the benefits, but I get crazy emotional before my period, so I really can't afford to have more than one a month


----------

